# Loosing weight



## Ingressus (May 8, 2017)

I know people on here are doing a good job, over the last three months i lost a stone now 10 7 i havnt tried too but just before i started my insulin dont know whether its stress or insulin? Stopped taking metformin body just carnt accept it


----------



## Ditto (May 9, 2017)

Congratulations. I'd be over the moon if I lost a stone.  10 7 is a dream I want to achieve for Christmas.


----------



## Ingressus (May 9, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Congratulations. I'd be over the moon if I lost a stone.  10 7 is a dream I want to achieve for Christmas.



Thanks Ditto but i wasnt trying just happened loll still look good with my speedos loll


----------



## Ditto (May 9, 2017)

Agh I don't wanna see that!


----------



## Ingressus (May 9, 2017)

Me neither loll but now im going to have to post one in media loll il just say you made me loll


----------



## trophywench (May 9, 2017)

Ingressus said:


> Me neither loll but now im going to have to post one in media loll il just say you made me loll



... and I'm now going to look for it there!


----------



## trophywench (May 9, 2017)

Liar, Liar, your bum's on fire !


----------



## Torre (May 24, 2017)

Hi Simon, I am on metformin and it isn't working for me either.  Everyone said I would lose weight but it does the opposite for me.


----------

